# Does streaming in my in-home network REQUIRE connection to the internet?



## fred-vo (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a Roamio 4-tuner connected to a digital antenna (ie, not connected to cable tv), a TiVo Stream and an iPad 2. My in-home ethernet router also has a wireless in-home router built-in. I have high-speed internet service provider's cable modem connected to my in-home router. I do NOT have cable or satellite TV - instead, my Roamio records tv shows via OTA digital reception thru a digital antenna that's connected to my Roamio.

Streaming recorded shows from my Roamio to my in-home iPad 2 works great, but.....one day it did not...when my connection to my ISP went dead.

Why does my in-home network need a functioning connection to the internet when I am trying to watch a pre-recorded show (on my Roamio's hard drive) on my iPad in-home?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

That's something we'd all like to know. Certainly the android app has a login screen you always have to go through which I'm sure requires access to a tivo server to verify the login. Considering how bogged down tivo servers get sometimes I'm sure we'd all be much happier if we could skip the phone home crap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The whole app requires an internet connection. If the internet fails there is an option to play recordings that have been downloaded to the device but that's it. The rest of the app requires data that it pulls from the internet, just like the TiVo itself. It's also pretty useless without an internet connection.


----------

